# Thank You HONEY !!



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

My wonderful, amazing, perfect brat of a boyfriend Docmort got me into archery! Best thing that has happened to me since he and I got together... And funny enough, we will be at the R100 in Wetumpka, AL for our 1 year anniversary!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

My boyfriend Todd got me into archery. He is the most wonderful man I have ever known. He always encourages me, which makes me try harder. For that alone I am thankful.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Jutta...i think that you have made us all realize just how special are husbands are..or how special that person is who got us into the wonderful world of archery. My husband got me into archery also. i am so thankful for him he is awesome in so many ways, i feel so lucky to have him in my life.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you! For the wonderful replys it sure means alot.Jutta


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

anathema2208 said:


> My wonderful, amazing, perfect brat of a boyfriend Docmort got me into archery! Best thing that has happened to me since he and I got together... And funny enough, we will be at the R100 in Wetumpka, AL for our 1 year anniversary!




My boyfriend and I were at the Paris Pro/Am Shoot 3 days before our 1 year anniversary!  And I agree with what you said...archery is the best thing that has happened to me since him!


----------



## cortiecole (Jan 26, 2010)

My dear 'ol hubby of (almost) seven years and I took on the archery world together. I'm not really sure who instigated (sp?) it....but like anything else, we are always partners in crime. I love Buck with all my heart, I just wish he'd quit spending so much! :wof:God, he's switched bows three times in two months...and is still not finished with his "accessories". I didn't realize how much he sounds like a typical woman.....lol....can't make up his mind...needs all the accessories......lol. I'm happy with my little old Chaos and set up - 'nough said. I just hope he knows I'm keeping a mental log of all of this....payback is a doozie. :hug:LOVE YOU BUCKAROO!


----------



## ArmyWife (Feb 18, 2010)

My wonderful hubby for me in to archery a few years back. I cant remember if it was 3 or 4. He is responsible for my love for archery now. We enjoy shooting together. It all started when he was messing with his bow one day shortly after we moved in together and I started asking questions. Then I watched him shoot and was hooked. So he went and got me my first bow as our 4 month anniversary gift. It came before the engagement ring..lol... Now I am hooked.


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

My husband and I got into archery basically together. I instigated it and told him that I wanted him to buy me a bow so that I could start bowhunting as a graduation from college gift. Once I had mine and was shooting all the time and he didn't have one yet, he decided that he wanted in too....so he got his first bow about 2 weeks after I did.


----------



## Mali (Dec 20, 2008)

I blame my hubby :blob1:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

deadcenterslady said:


> My boyfriend Todd got me into archery. He is the most wonderful man I have ever known. He always encourages me, which makes me try harder. For that alone I am thankful.


yup we all need encouragment and not badgerin too for sure.. I have never met Todd or even talked to him in person but seems likea great guy. So when u guys planin on comin our way?? let us know u r welcome anytime..

That bein said it was also my loving husband (of almost 15 yrs) that got me into archery.. And I am greatful every day for it..


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

It all started for me the day my son said "Mom, you have to come and watch me shoot!" While I was there, I was handed a bow to try and I haven't put one down since! LOL!

And now, my son convinced me to try my first 3D round when we were at the state tournament. Wow! MORE fun! Thank goodness he's a better judge of distance than I am!

Thanks, Spud! It's all your fault, and I'm so grateful!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

okpik said:


> It all started for me the day my son said "Mom, you have to come and watch me shoot!" While I was there, I was handed a bow to try and I haven't put one down since! LOL!
> 
> And now, my son convinced me to try my first 3D round when we were at the state tournament. Wow! MORE fun! Thank goodness he's a better judge of distance than I am!
> 
> Thanks, Spud! It's all your fault, and I'm so grateful!


Yeah,what we would do for our kids !!!!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

kimmiedawn said:


> yup we all need encouragment and not badgerin too for sure.. I have never met Todd or even talked to him in person but seems likea great guy. So when u guys planin on comin our way?? let us know u r welcome anytime..
> 
> Todd is in Kansas right now turkey hunting... I posted pictures in the staff shooter thread...in the manufacturing section. I don't know how to link that ........:turkey:
> Todd and I actually talked about getting together with you guys. I hope we can work something out.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

deadcenterslady said:


> kimmiedawn said:
> 
> 
> > yup we all need encouragment and not badgerin too for sure.. I have never met Todd or even talked to him in person but seems likea great guy. So when u guys planin on comin our way?? let us know u r welcome anytime..
> ...


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

It's so nice to read how everyone was introduced to archery and it's even nicer that they can thank them personally, esp since they're still a very important part of their life. I was introduced to archery by a special past friend and because of that friend I am doing something I never knew I could do, shooting a bow. I love it, my sons love it and as for me I can't get enough. So although I can't thank that friend personally, I can at least acknowlege that because that friend came into my life so did the love of the bow. Shooting my bow will always be a part of my life.....


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

BOWdacious1 said:


> It's so nice to read how everyone was introduced to archery and it's even nicer that they can thank them personally, esp since they're still a very important part of their life. I was introduced to archery by a special past friend and because of that friend I am doing something I never knew I could do, shooting a bow. I love it, my sons love it and as for me I can't get enough. So although I can't thank that friend personally, I can at least acknowlege that because that friend came into my life so did the love of the bow. Shooting my bow will always be a part of my life.....


Your very lucky to have known such a wonderful person.


----------



## Thebowsmine (Mar 23, 2010)

Your just doing it to try to get that special friend back! Not going to happen!!!


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

juttaspassion said:


> Your very lucky to have known such a wonderful person.


 True and one thing I've learned in life is many people come into our lives for one reason or another. Some come into our lives for one season and some come into our lives for many seasons, but regardless learning something or taking one good thing from each and every person that has touched your life makes you a much better person for it. I wish I could personally thank every person that has touched my life in one way or another but that's not always possible, maybe that's what heaven is for! :wink:


----------



## NCChick (Apr 18, 2010)

I never gave archery a second thought until I started dating my boyfriend, Jay, in January.....he has been shooting a bow forever and it is a big part of his life so I decided I better try to learn something about it and guess what?...I shot a bow for the first time this past weekend and absolutely loved it!!...he even has me addicted to Archery Talk......Jay is an amazing archer and is extremely knowledgeable about it, so if you have any questions, he can probably answer them or point you in the right direction (jayc1471)....I feel very lucky to have met him and to be a part of his life...


----------



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't be shooting if it weren't for my wonderful husband. I've only been doing it now for 2 years but I see ARCHERY AND MY HUSBAND as a LIFETIME thing! : )


----------



## cassilou (Feb 1, 2010)

My amazing boyfriend introduced me to the sport and now I can't get enough! If it wasn't for him I am fairly sure I would have never tried it!! Thanks sweetheart!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

bowdacious1 said:


> true and one thing i've learned in life is many people come into our lives for one reason or another. Some come into our lives for one season and some come into our lives for many seasons, but regardless learning something or taking one good thing from each and every person that has touched your life makes you a much better person for it. I wish i could personally thank every person that has touched my life in one way or another but that's not always possible, maybe that's what heaven is for! :wink:


amen !!!


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Here in my back of the woods,with all the rain we are getting,i should be seeing some nice mushrooms popping up any time now.:toothy2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

My loving and wonderful hubby got me into shooting 3D and bow hunting as well. I didnt even know that archery competitions existed before meeting him! Ive only been shooting for the last two years but I love it more and more each time we shoot. We enjoy shooting 3D and hunting together sooo much!! :hello2:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I've always been interested in trying. I really had fun at camp and in Gym class shooting bows and wasn't too shabby at it either. Then the hubby gave the big push last Christmas by actually listening to me when I said I might like a bow for Christmas! Now I'm hooked!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

A big thank-you to the small local archery shop, who treated me like an intelligent, capable person worthy of learning about archery!  They answered lots of questions, showed me stuff, helped with a little guidence re: shooting form and technique, explained about different types of shooting, and low-key, totally nonpressured encouragement to try some local 3-D shoots etc. 

Also a huge thank-you to hubby, who although he knew nothing about archery, (and didn't have any interest until after I got "hooked") encouraged me to get a good quality bow and accessories, and has always supported this "good clean fun" activity!  He never fussed about the $ I spent, (other than to good-naturedly "chew me out" for ruining arrows by robin-hooding them! ) and he even watched/listened re: a new sight I was admiring in the shop and special-ordered one for my birthday!  He's gone to the range a few times with me even when his shoulder was injured and he couldn't shoot, doesn't get jealous because I shoot better than he does, and is proud of my efforts and minor accomplishments. And he says he will happily eat whatever game I might eventually shoot with my bow!


----------



## Helminiak (Jul 20, 2009)

my boyfriend begged me to pick up a bow when we just started dating. After 2 years went by of being around it, i couldnt help but to try it out. now im hooked!!! i love it. I thank my wonderful boyfriend hes changed my life so much for the good :star:


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

Helminiak said:


> my boyfriend begged me to pick up a bow when we just started dating. After 2 years went by of being around it, i couldnt help but to try it out. now im hooked!!! i love it. I thank my wonderful boyfriend hes changed my life so much for the good :star:


I know what you mean by picking up that bow for the first time, its just such a powerful feeling,i thin:mg:k.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

It was my hunny....I was always interested, but he's the one that got it in my hands...Life has been amazing since then.

After 10 years we have finally decided to get hitched, archery helped us find that "piece" that seemed to be missing in our relationship.

Our family vacation is two weeks cut out of late October here in MI (the schools aren't too happy with that).

I wouldn't trade it for the world.

Thanks Babe!!!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

_My wonderful love dove hubby Bret started me out when we were dating and the rest is history. He is so good at encouraging me and supporting me but never pushing me to do anything I am not comfortable with wanting to do myself._

_Thank you my love dove!!! ;-D_


----------

